# Fender suggestions for a full sus MTB



## RCook (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm getting itchy to start riding again now that there is a chance of the deep freeze ending here in Iowa. I still wont be able to ride any trails for some time but just getting out at lunch for a ride breaks up my day. I'm looking to add fenders to my bike to keep some water off me. What would be a good removable fender for a full suspension MTB? I'd only be using these on the road/paved trails until it dries out enough to get back to dirt. Looking for some suggestions as there are several versions out there. 

Thanks, 
RCook


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

What frame specifically? They are all so different...some work, some don't. A pic of the frame would help...
Lots of people like the seat-post mount ones for the rear, they will work with any bike. It's all about the clamp with those though...some of them want to pivot at the seat post, and on a nice bumpy section of trail (especially when they get caked with mud and heavy) they will swing to the side and stop working. I've used an SKS 'beaver tail' on the front with a suspension fork with good success...it depends on the crown of the fork though. Really if you're not afraid of an electric drill and zip ties, you can make anything work. Don't be afraid to alter them to meet your needs.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I recently replaced my front fender with a Topeak Defender M1 & am happy with it on my Marz Bomber. It was easy to install & has quick release to snap off the front & rear sections but leave the mount attached should you not want the fender on at any point. Not full coverage, but it does help a lot. Matching rear available too, plus a weird "blow up" air fender.

mine: http://www.topeak.com/products/Fenders/DeFenderM1

all topeaks: http://www.topeak.com/products/Fenders


----------



## RCook (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm riding an Ibex Asta (thank goodness I got my frame replaced before they folded!) with a RS Tora 318 front shock. I don't have my own pic but here is one from the web:


----------



## RCook (Jul 29, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> I recently replaced my front fender with a Topeak Defender M1 & am happy with it on my Marz Bomber. It was easy to install & has quick release to snap off the front & rear sections but leave the mount attached should you not want the fender on at any point. Not full coverage, but it does help a lot. Matching rear available too, plus a weird "blow up" air fender.
> 
> mine: http://www.topeak.com/products/Fenders/DeFenderM1
> 
> all topeaks: http://www.topeak.com/products/Fenders


So the 'nut' goes up into the steerer tube and it looks like it expands outward holding it then the fenders clip on to that? Very cool.

I think something like the Topeak and a clip on rear will do what I need.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

RCook said:


> So the 'nut' goes up into the steerer tube and it looks like it expands outward holding it then the fenders clip on to that? Very cool.


Yep, exactly; there are short nubs the fenders snap onto, so it's not totally invisible with the fenders removed, but close enough. They're medium width, so they should shield the muck OK unless you have really wide tires.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

With a frame like that it's tough to get full coverage in the rear. A seatpost clamp-on will give you good coverage though. That's what I'd do. You can hack up another fender and zip-tie part of it to your seat tube above your rear derailleur and get some more coverage if the clamp-on one isn't enough. 
And you can't beat that arrangement for the front for any suspension fork.


----------

